# Messy hair



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Mom, my hair is messy today!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She´s adorable!!! I love your hair, Ruby :heart:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love the messy look. She is adorable!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks perfect to me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Ruby, you are cute even with messy hair. I call Jasmine my little Phyllis Diller because her hair is always messy.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh, Ruby :wub: You look so cute with any type of hair!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

At least can still see ha ha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

hahaha so cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweetie, you just have an electric personality.


----------

